
Show HN: SSID Ticker – showing current Common Air Quality Index in SSID - niutech
https://github.com/niutech/ssid-ticker
======
tiernano
hmmm... interesting... might be handy to use to show stuff easily on users
phones. Things i am thinking:

* If the conference room booked? (Office365 API call) * when was the last time the coffee machine made a fresh batch (may need an Arduino or Raspberry Pi) * Build status (if you want that info somewhat "public")

